# Get again RS.250 Giftmate Voucher :-) !!



## amol48 (Dec 8, 2007)

Indiaplaza, for this Christmas and New Year Season has turned up with a cool offer where you will be getting a gift voucher worth Rs. 250/- from Giftmate. This is a separate offer exclusively for Indiaplaza users only and does not have to to do anything with the offer that Giftmate is already offering. That is a separate offer given by Giftmate and this is by Indiaplaza and hence you can avail both separately and even if you have already used up the offer of Giftmate, you can still avail this Indiaplaza offer by shopping at Indiaplaza for any amount.

To elaborate this offer, you need to buy any product from Indiaplaza between December 6, 2007 and January 6, 2007. You can buy any product and any price and it could be even for Rs. 50 (this is the least price I saw one product) from India plaza and you will be eligible to receive a gift voucher worth Rs. 250 from Giftmate. You need to give a valid mobile number and valid email id to receive it, which will be sent to you within 2 working days of your purchase. This voucher can be redeemed before January 31, 2007. It can be redeemed only at Indiaplaza.in. Only one voucher will be given per member during this offer period. You cannot club two offers when using this offer.

The most important aspect of this offer is that you don't have to buy for a minimum specified amount at their site but you can use the entire Rs. 250 voucher to buy any product within that price limit and you don't have to pay anything extra. There is no strings or hidden conditions applied to this offer.

Apart from this, Indiaplaza also has an existing offer of getting cash back worth Rs. 5000 when you purchase products worth the same amount too.

I personally feel that this is a super cool offer from Indiaplaza for the New Year. If you are planning to avail this offer and get maximum benefit from it, try buying any products worth just around Rs. 50 from Indiaplaza, just search for it, but I would suggest you to browse their Movies and Music section where they are offering CDs even for lesser than Rs. 50 but would add up to around Rs. 50 or more if you include the shipping charges. If you do so, you will still get that Gift Voucher from giftmate (which is part of the Paymate group) worth Rs. 250 and hence you are gaining at least Rs. 200 from this offer.

You can find more about this offer from Indiaplaza. Go ahead and avail this cool offer and gain from it. If you have any doubts regarding this offer, leave it in the comments section, I will be happy to help you out.

*Source: *offersgalore.blogspot.com/*


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 9, 2007)

already ordered a jacket for this winter n my father first to tel me this news!! i wonder  that how got this info as he is not a techie n dont use internet much???


----------



## arunks (Dec 9, 2007)

are the persons who have already registered their mobiles on giftmate offer on their site eligible for this offer on indiaplaza with same mobile number.....???????

i dont think so...

plz elaborate


----------



## amol48 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes they are eligible (as per the reply of customer care ). But problem is you need to make some purchase at indiaplaza.in. And minimum item there is worth Rs.50 + Rs.30 shipping.. so you will need to spend Rs.80 first to get Rs.250.... i.e. you will be getting only Rs.170  ... But you get this voucher after two days placing order


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 10, 2007)

not bad


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 11, 2007)

Cool


----------



## boss6484 (Dec 23, 2007)

dont worry if u have a couple of mobile then purchase a gift voucher of RS 50 and then get 250 for that. then with the Rs 5 voucher purchase another Rs 50
or Rs 100 voucher at indiaplaza.in and get another Rs 250 and so on. Dudes use this knack.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 23, 2007)

can i use the gift voucher from Indiaplaza to make purchase and still be eligible for Paymate voucher...??are you sure abt that... Have you tried it?


----------



## arunks (Dec 23, 2007)

NO that doesnt work...

i tried it 10-12 days back....
but i have not got any voucher till now..
thats why i did not share it here in the forum as it did not work

but i will say u should try that urself and tell us what happens


----------



## amanjagga (Dec 23, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> can i use the gift voucher from Indiaplaza to make purchase and still be eligible for Paymate voucher...??are you sure abt that... Have you tried it?


Yes i have tried but i have not got any voucher yet and as per the CC replies this offer was only available till 10th but now they have changed the terms and conditions.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 23, 2007)

amanjagga said:
			
		

> Yes i have tried but i have not got any voucher yet and as per the CC replies this offer was only available till 10th but now they have changed the terms and conditions.



thanks both of you guys for that info... Also I have mailed to CC of Indiaplaza to confirm. here is it's copy: 



> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> I have got a gift certificate from my friend.I wanted to know if I used this certificate for purchasing on Indiaplaza, would I be eligible for the Rs.250 giftmate voucher offer, or I need to pay only through Net Baking/CC/Cheque method only to avail of this offer?
> Waiting for you reply,
> ...



lets see what happens.. but if the above method worked (which I don't think will  ) then it means 'xy' number of vouchers in Rs.50, where 'x' is number of different mobile numbers and 'y' is different email ID's


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 28, 2007)

boss6484 said:
			
		

> dont worry if u have a couple of mobile then purchase a gift voucher of RS 50 and then get 250 for that. then with the Rs 5 voucher purchase another Rs 50
> or Rs 100 voucher at indiaplaza.in and get another Rs 250 and so on. Dudes use this knack.


 

Problem is you can't buy a gift certificate with another gift certificate (i am referring to indiaplaza GC), because when u try to order a gift certificate the option to pay with gift certificate is simply not there.


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 28, 2007)

i don think ppl who already utilised giftmate scheme wud b aligible again


----------

